# Prayers for Soda Pop



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Soda just finished a month + of antibiotics for pneumonia and an infection in his heart. He's not been coughing at all (amazing as he has a collapsing trachea) and has been active and happy! 
Today he started with a deep chest cough. *Sigh* I'm not sure what our plan will be from here.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

We'll keep Soda in our prayers, he's so amazing, he's just got to pull through....


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

We will continue to keep Soda in our prayers. Big hugs!!


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Praying that the Mighty Healing Hand might annoint Soda with healing! Hugs and wet kisses from our pack to Soda!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Awww I'm sorry he's coughing and you have this worry. Sending more good thoughts and prayers for Soda. I hope he is feeling better soon.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Poor little guy, he has been through so much.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

OH dear Soda....sending you love and healing thoughts. You are an amazing little guy...you can and Will rise above all obstacles...'cause you are Soda Pop...dah SPECTACULAR.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Oh how frustrating....get better Soda Pop!!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Jackie I'm so sorry. My strongest healing thoughts to Soda Pop.

xoxo


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'll be praying for Soda and for you Jackie, hugs


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sending lots of prayers for Soda. He's such a special boy.


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Poor baby. Hope he gets better soon.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Poor little guy, sending positive thoughts your way.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Hoping he's better this morning! Sending prayers!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh no, Jackie. So sorry that Sodie got his cough back. Hoping he feels better. So hard when they're sick.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahh so sorry the cough has come back! Will certainlyu be keeping little Soda in my prayers!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Oh no, just hate to hear this. :angry: Will keep you both in my thoughts. :innocent: 
Hugs!!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

It seems like there is really no end to his suffering & overcoming! How old is he Jackie? He is a real trooper.
Bless his sweet canine heart!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Sending prayers!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Keeping this precious boy in my prayers. Hope he's doing better.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Aw, poor little guy.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Poor little Soda! Hoping for the best possible outcome.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Soda is 8. He'll be at the vet first thing tomorrow. Thanks for the good thoughts. It is painful to listen to him cough.


----------



## BeautifulMaltese (Dec 4, 2013)

Poor baby....prayers. I'll be thinking of him and sending positive thoughts tomorrow.....


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh Jackie, that is so young really! I will hold you in my thoughts & prayers. I know you give him wonderful love & care. Please let us know how things go. Big hugs.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

How is Soda today. I hope he's feeling a bit better.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Sending lots of love to Soda. :wub:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I'll be keeping Soda Pop in my prayers.


----------



## MarySC (Apr 4, 2014)

Praying as you bring Soda to the vet today. (((((Soda and Mommy)))))


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

jmm said:


> Soda is 8. He'll be at the vet first thing tomorrow. Thanks for the good thoughts. It is painful to listen to him cough.


Thinking of your sweetheart boy this morning. :wub::wub: we have few babies at the vet this morning on SM.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Sending prayers for Soda.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Well his lungs sound wheezy. We decided not to do any more x-rays. We are treating him as best we can with medicine (2 antibiotics, steroids, lasix). The coughing sounds horrible. He's pretty much slept all day. He also lost 1/2 lb. *sigh* I hope he has enough reserve to kick this thing.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Oh Jackie. :wub: That must be hard for you to watch. Poor thing. Praying he improves with those meds. :innocent:


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Jackie, sending prayers for Soda Pop.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

He sounds worse today. He even turned blue this evening. The vet added 2 more medications. He is scheduled with the cardiologist on Thursday....but if he is turning blue tomorrow I will insist they see him immediately.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I am so sorry he seems to have regressed. Let's hope he improves tomorrow.


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

rayer:rayer:rayer:
Sending heartfelt prayers for both Soda Pop and you!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

oh Jackie, 

I know your stressed, who wouldn't be, I will have little Soda in my prayers

Heavenly Father, give Jackie peace of mind, help her to be able to rest tonight, be with little Soda, what a special gift he has been to Jackie, you know just what is going on in his little body and just how much he can take, I'm asking for a touch of your hand over this precious little life. In Jesus name I pray. Amen


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm so sorry, Jackie. I know how worried you must be. Hoping for the best for Soda.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Saying more prayers for Soda.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Hang in there Soda...


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Sending over prayers for Soda. Hope he feels better soon!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thinking of both of you today as the stress seems to be going in the upward direction! You have been a good mommy!


----------



## Charlie'sMom (May 12, 2012)

Prayers coming your way, guys...I hope it's just an echo of the previous problem. I had a pneumonia this winter (I'm prone to those my whole life)and I still get these funky coughs once in a while - especially in the mornings, when the air's dry.
Please keep us updated on your baby's condition.

Hugs,

Katie & Charlie.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

How is Soda today. I'm still sending out prayers for him.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Poor baby...I sure hope he gets over this soon. Hugs & prayers


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

A little progress today! The cough is a little better. He is still very lethargic. His weakness in the hind end is a bit worse. But he ate dinner tonight with a bit more enthusiasm which is promising!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Small steps but in the right direction. :thumbsup:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

One day at a time soda, he's in my prayers


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

jmm said:


> A little progress today! The cough is a little better. He is still very lethargic. His weakness in the hind end is a bit worse. But he ate dinner tonight with a bit more enthusiasm which is promising!


Glad he is eating and that his cough is subsiding. Still praying for Soda to get better!! Wet kisses and prayers from our pack to sweet Soda!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Some good news Jackie.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Good to hear he's improved.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

The cardiologist said his heart is the same (good). She really feels this is endocarditis. We will adjust some medications and sent out some lab work. If he improved at least 8 weeks of antibiotics. We also have to do some deciding on blood cultures. So was very lethargic today, but ate his dinner like a piggy!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Jackie, I don't know how you do this---Soda is really a little trooper---maybe he learned that from you! :thumbsup::thumbsup:
I am glad to hear his appetite is good--always a good sign. :clap::clap:
Did you mean that he will have to be on antibiotics for 8 weeks if he has endocarditis? How are his gums/teeth? Do you know which heart valve may be an issue?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

It is his mitral valve. He had mild mitral valve disease before this. Now his mitral valve is even bigger due to infection. 
2 antibiotics for 8 weeks, then probably stay on 1 for many more months. 
Soda is the best! He's just a trooper.


----------



## BeautifulMaltese (Dec 4, 2013)

Great news he is doing better!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sending our prayers for wisdom & hope, & healing!
Keep up the good fight Soda! We are pulling for you!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Great to hear he's holding his own, take care Soda and feel better soon.


----------

